# Prevacid



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone have experience with this? Any side effects? Did it help?


----------



## c100176 (Feb 3, 2004)

my little bro had acid reflux as i was developing gerd, {i had acid reflux every day and night}, i stole one of his prevacid, and was cleared for days, continued to swipe them when i could...when i didnt have one it was a living hell..i am on axid now, 2x a day, and i still get those acid burps, although 80 percent better, but prevacid was by far the best thing for 'me' i have had...side effects...no


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I've tried it the last few days (since this post) and I'm doing ok. It seems to be popular and works for others. I haven't had heartburn anyhow!


----------



## chickadee0119 (May 14, 2004)

I tried a month's supply of Prevacid. Didn't really help and the worst side effect was diarrhea. Nexium seems to be more effective for my GERD symptoms and without the diarrhea.


----------



## Livinglife (Jul 1, 2004)

Prevacid has really helped me, and now I see it's done more than I thought too, because due to an insurance issue, I'm out of it-and oh gosh, do I ever notice. My stomach hurts and I'm very gassy too. (which is highly annoying, but on boards like these, thankfully it can be outright stated)I was going to just lay out the $$$$, but it has ended up being several days now, the damage is done, so I just have to wait for this to get settled, and I'll be back on it. I have a feeling I may not get it for a few more days. I'm taking the same OTC supplemental meds that I take, just double the times I usually would, like in the AM and mid -day. I take a PM dose of generic Gaviscon as needed, but now I'm taking Maalox and Gaviscon both. The belching is an ongoing problem, but good grief, nowhere near to the level it has been the last few days. And the dull ache in the stomach-that was a classic problem before the Prevacid. Even on the med, I still get a lot of burning, but it's greatly reduced. Well-I'll try to get by.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I heard Prilosec is the OTC version. Since my first post I was on it and have been off it a few weeks. I do notice I get heartburn but it's not crippling or anything. And it usually has to do with what I ate.


----------



## Livinglife (Jul 1, 2004)

Prilosec and Prevacid are in the same class of drugs, but are not identical. My insurance precert still has not gone through, so I remain off the Prevacid, however, I asked my pharmacy if substituting Prilosec OTC in the meatime would help. Pharmacist indicated it was basically the same difference, so I went ahead and bought some. I also am taking a barley leaf dried juice natural supplement-in general, I'm feeling better than I was, even before I started the Prilosec. (which I think the barley may be partly why) When the Prevacid precert goes through, I was planning to return to it, although if the Prilosec works, maybe I just will stick with it. (and it's less than my prescription co-pay for Prevacid will be)I may just do a new topic inquiry about Prilosec vs the prescriptions to see how people do on it.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I used Prevacid for almost 4 years. It really helped me and I had no side effects at all. I have Barrett's Esophagitis. I also had a huge hiatal hernia besides the horrible acid reflux and had to have it repaired this last fall. Best thing I ever did. A procedure called a Nissen Fundoplication was done to help with the back wash of acid into the esophagus and the hiatal hernia was stitched and repaired. No more acid reflux and no more Prevacid. Yay!


----------



## Livinglife (Jul 1, 2004)

Well-I'm on the 2nd full week of Prilosec vs Prevacid. My precert never went through-I think it's just a communication mix-up, but at this point, the Prevacid co-pay with my insurance would cost more anyway, and as long as I think the Prilosec is holding me and doing the same as the Prevacid does, then I'll just consider myself switched. Now, if the Prilosec doesn't keep working, I'll have plenty recourse with my insurance. I went a week without either (and did terribly), and now it's been about 8 days since I started the Prilosec. The only thing I want clarified is if the one a day dose of Prilosec is in the range for maintenance of healed cases of esophagitis. I suppose I ought to get a test to see. (never did so due to other issues) But I want to be maintained on meds for now, because even with them, I still have symptoms, just reduced ones. Feisty-was your fundiplication done via laparoscope? I've heard that these procedure really work. It must be great. Do you get routine screens of your esophagus due to the Barrett's?I'm thinking of maybe submitting at least to an upper GI barium where sedation isn't needed. One less hassle that is;I always have to be cleared for any procedure due to cardiac issues; I just had surgery several months ago, plus I'm on aspirin now; that would have to be stopped, etc, so if there is an alternative, I'm for it. A barium procedure would at least show some things anyway.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Yes, it was done laparoscopically. About a week or so of soreness, but it wasn't bad at all. I have to have an endoscope done about once every 2 to 3 years to check on the Barrett's. I'll probably have that done later this fall when I have to have the colonoscopy. Then they can just put me out once. LOL.Gosh, if you are on aspirin, I can understand where a lot of your stomach irritation is coming from. I cannot tolerate aspirin, ibuprofen, or naproxen at all. Rips at my stomach every time. Ugh.Can you possibly take Ecotrin instead of regular aspirin? Ecotrin is enteric coated and doesn't start to dissolve until it gets to the small intestine. It may still irritate a little bit because once it gets into your bloodstream it will find it's way back into your stomach, but by that time, it isn't at it's strongest. My husband is on Ecotrin daily ever since his by-pass surgery 9 years ago. They have now increased it to 2 Ecotrin daily due to a small TIA stroke a year and a half ago.Barium x-rays will show a hiatal hernia, but it won't show accurately if your valve at the bottom of the esophagus is loose and floppy. That you would need an endoscope for.The aspirin would definitely have to be stopped a week or so before an endoscope is done. I'd check with the cardiac Doc on that as well as your GI Doc. Good luck to you. I hope you can find a solution. If the Prilosec is working, that's great. Why not call your GI Doc and ask whether the one daily dose of Prilosec is enough or if you should be taking more.


----------



## Livinglife (Jul 1, 2004)

Feisty-thanks. To clarify about the aspirin, I do in fact take the enteric variety, and just the baby dose (81 mg). There is no way that I would take anything but the coated tablets! My docs say that the low dose shouldn't aggravate the GERD. I only use Tylenol as a pain reliever now, even though Ibuprofen was my preferred one. (I stopped it when the GERD was diagnosed as I know it is not a good one for GERD people!)The aspirin is just a precaution regarding a slightly increased risk of stroke due to an atrial aneurysm. My cardiologist doesn't seem overly worried, but did recommend the aspirin. So you can see why I hesitate to go through more procedures. I have to get cleared due to the cardiac issues. (which also include mitral valve prolapse and one documented episode of V-tach) hence-my cardio always has to clear me which means battling to get an appointment, etc on top of everything else. I don't want to be subjected to multiple things-I already have had a couple surgeries in the last 3 years. So I may consider the barium, and then eventually the endo. And if you can get two procedures at one time-heck, yes, I can see you going for it!! I think on top of everything else, I probably also have some variation of IBS-but have never opened that can of worms with the dr since my can is full. I have had IBS type symptoms since childhood-terrible pains, C, bloating, sometimes D, and on. But the GERD symptoms were unbearable which is why I finally said something last year. The other is annoying, but I've been able to deal with more or less.


----------

